
Brands get your phone number and call when they see you browsing - coloneltcb
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/07/how-brands-get-your-phone-number-and-call-when-they-see-you-browsing.html
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Never really thought about the fact that third party trackers would have
permission to scrape a form for information. In theory, entirely possible but
not something I have ever looked for (surfing without js is an inbuilt habit).
Has anyone come across an example and how prevalent is it? Quote from the
article to clarify "... said if a consumer has ever added their phone number
into a form and there was a tracker on that web page looking for that
information, that phone number can be added to a person's "profile" for those
companies collecting that information".

------
DHPersonal
This seems like a bad idea for almost every consumer. For those who know how
this works, it builds distrust about how the company is using one's data; for
those who are unaware, I think it would scare them.

------
perl4ever
I've gotten survey emails in response to buying something in a physical store.

------
Porthos9K
I would never tolerate such hard-sell tactics. I don't think anybody should.

